# Trailer Vs. Van/Box



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Was wondering about the truck and trailer set-up vs a traditional van set-up. For the ones that pull a trailer on a daily basis, what are your pros/cons? 
Considering my options and thinking outside the box


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Trailer is nice if you do new construction or remodels, sucks if you do service.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I like having a utility bed truck for my bigger jobs. I like having the trailer for weather problems, a large billboard...it can be a b1t¢h in some areas for turning around.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I do about 90% service and a trailer seems like it would be a huge pain in my rump. For new construction and other jobs where the trailer can be securely left on site, I could see it being a big benefit. For what I do, I'd much rather run a big van.



Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be running this soon. 

Plenty of room in the boxes/bins and if I need to pull a trailer it'll be 53' long. :thumbsup:












Parallel parking is going to SUCK.



Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol you could probably get a 50 gal and a couple Softeners in front cab :laughing:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Trailer....UGH!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I do service and remods and pull a trailer 100% of the time. Single axle. It is great as far as the extra stuff I carry such as drain machines, Navitrak, parts. But is no doubt unhandy but you get used to it. Just be prepaired to circle the block to get on right side of the street, or the 2 mpg loss I experience. Piping on the truck has to be slid forward more than you would normally so it doesn't pinch into the trailor on sharp turns. But it worked for me for a long time. I would like to get away from it but won't if it means I can't carry what I do now.
Summary: More pluses than minuses. Still a pain though.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I did the whole dual axle with pickup truck thing for a few years. On some jobs, it was great I could have tons of stuff. Driving was more difficult, parking sucked and I wound up carrying stuff I rarely use. I'm back to a van, it was really aggravating hauling a huge trailer to rebuild a kitchen faucet or use a closet auger on a toilet.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Trailers are a pain no doubt. It sure is nice though when they say "oh while you're here",,,,
Really it boils down to how much you want to carry around. Mine is loaded.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Better than a trailer....In my never-to-be-humble opinion.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you photo shop my van on that photo?:laughing: Did you have a 350 in that one or a diesel?

I have a P35 similar to what John just posted. I'm considering getting a dual axle trailer for my jobs that I do remodels and new construction on, and using my P35 for service work. Yea I will have to go back to shop to switch from vehicles, but I plain on stocking both for the jobs they will be facing and have tools on both. Gonna make things alot more organized I think.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Did you photo shop my van on that photo?:laughing: Did you have a 350 in that one or a diesel?...


350.

That is unit number one from 1992.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have always had vans until about a year ago when I got a nice box truck with bins on the side and nice shelving on the inside. I love it. I always thought a box truck would be too big in these tight areas I service but now I don't think I could go back to a van. I keep a ton of stuff on here, I keep a 50 gas, k-1500 with 3 racks of cable and bunch of faucets sump pumps etc...
Here is a pic of mine


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have always had vans until about a year ago when I got a nice box truck with bins on the side and nice shelving on the inside. I love it. I always thought a box truck would be too big in these tight areas I service but now I don't think I could go back to a van. I keep a ton of stuff on here, I keep a 50 gas, k-1500 with 3 racks of cable and bunch of faucets sump pumps etc...
> Here is a pic of mine


 Where's the toilet paper holder??? Do u crap while the ruck moving???


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Where's the toilet paper holder??? Do u crap while the ruck moving???


:laughing:

That's when I swing it down a side street and hop in the back and grab a handful of rags and sandpaper...:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have always had vans until about a year ago when I got a nice box truck with bins on the side and nice shelving on the inside. I love it. I always thought a box truck would be too big in these tight areas I service but now I don't think I could go back to a van. I keep a ton of stuff on here, I keep a 50 gas, k-1500 with 3 racks of cable and bunch of faucets sump pumps etc...
> Here is a pic of mine


 Finally, someone that thinks like me. :thumbsup: I guess I'm not totally crazy. hopefully. Never could work out of a van.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Trailers suck! and can easily be stolen! I knew someone that had one and he thought he was smart to lock the thing to his truck. They removed the hitch ball and hooked it up to their truck and drove away. So throw the trailer idea out, and do the van or box truck or the semi truck and trailer..lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> Trailers suck! and can easily be stolen! I knew someone that had one and he thought he was smart to lock the thing to his truck. They removed the hitch ball and hooked it up to their truck and drove away. So throw the trailer idea out, and do the van or box truck or the semi truck and trailer..lol


That's why I use a pin lock with my trailer hitch.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm looking for a step van myself!!!


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Biz, what kind of mileage do you get out of that truck? Are mechanical issues pricey?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

cbeck said:


> Biz, what kind of mileage do you get out of that truck? Are mechanical issues pricey?


Mileage was no good. Around 10+/-. (Usually -)

Service was a piece of cake. All Chevy.

Hands down my Isuzu 16' box was better but this was a very close 2nd.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

NPR? Are you familiar with the freightliner P30?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

cbeck said:


> NPR? Are you familiar with the freightliner P30?


Yeah, NPR. I've had a couple over the years and if I were to go solo again I wouldn't even think twice. I'd get another one right now.

Freightliner? If that is the one with the Mercedes engine, I've heard mostly negative things about their durability. Payload is weak as well last time I checked.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

How well do the NPR's pull excavators etc?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Epox said:


> How well do the NPR's pull excavators etc?


Like a tortoise


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Yeah, NPR. I've had a couple over the years and if I were to go solo again I wouldn't even think twice. I'd get another one right now.
> 
> Freightliner? If that is the one with the Mercedes engine, I've heard mostly negative things about their durability. Payload is weak as well last time I checked.


The one I'm looking at has a 6-cylinder 5.9L Cummins with an Allison Tranny,


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Like a tortoise


Maybe they are not all created equal. Mine did really well towing.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe they are not all created equal. Mine did really well towing.


It can pull some weight, but it will move like a tortoise. I loved my NPR, but its dead now, throw a piston right out the engine block....


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Box van.

I carry 40 and 50 gal water heaters at all times.

Delta , Moen, Price Pfister repair parts.

Drain equipment, clean out caps and dollar plugs

Angle stops, supply lines

Pressure regulators

Whatever is likely to move in a month.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> It can pull some weight, but it will move like a tortoise. I loved my NPR, but its dead now, throw a piston right out the engine block....


I saw it in the bone yard yesterday. Made me sad.


----------

